# Soap & Glory Hatbox for €25



## Celtwytch (18 Dec 2009)

Boots are doing a lovely big hatbox filled with 11 Soap and Glory products at better than half-price: down from €69 to €25.  It would make a really impressive looking gift for a reasonable price.  The Grafton Street branch has stacks of them in the window today.


----------



## foxylady (18 Dec 2009)

I was only looking at this last night and giving out about the fact that the sterling price was 50, but think I will run out and buy it now.


----------



## mathepac (18 Dec 2009)

Thanks, that a couple of last minute pressies sorted,


----------



## shaking (18 Dec 2009)

Just bought one, great value there's 13 products in it!


----------



## foxylady (19 Dec 2009)

I got mine - what a bargain


----------



## Papercut (19 Dec 2009)

I was luck to get two earlier in the Grafton St store – they had just received a delivery & people were grabbing them as the staff were unpacking them! 

  Nice gift & nicer price!


----------



## foxylady (19 Dec 2009)

These are all sold out already .


----------



## jacobean (20 Dec 2009)

Some still available in the Stephen's Green shopping centre branch of Boots earlier today.


----------



## justsally (21 Dec 2009)

Boots at Omni Shopping Centre got a further deliver this morning.   Plenty available there at 11.30am approx.


----------



## foxylady (22 Dec 2009)

justsally said:


> Boots at Omni Shopping Centre got a further deliver this morning. Plenty available there at 11.30am approx.


 
Aw nuts, I was in bed sick.


----------

